

OASIS -- Building 1000 citizen-sensors for the globe - a5huynh
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/oasis-building-1000-citizen-sensors-for-the-globe

======
wesvetter
Not one of the engineers here, but I hang out with them a lot. Exciting work
being done in the fields of machine-learning, hardware (potentiostats), and
all open-source. It's a small core-team that definitely has the hacker
mindset.

------
a5huynh
I'm one of the engineers involved in the data science behind the project, so
if anyone has any questions, shoot away!

------
patnos
One of the engineers here, just saying hi, thanks for posting

